# Java to Android TCP Kommunikation



## 1983Robert (11. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten um Methoden eines Java Backend aus einer Android App aufrufen zu können.

Ich muss gestehen dass ich noch nie eine Java Anwendung geschrieben habe die über TCP mit einer anderen Java Anwendung interagieren kann, von daher habe ich absolut keine Vorstellung was möglich ist - also völlig unbefangen und offen für Neues.

Reine Stichworte und Pro / Contra der Möglichkeiten wären schon mehr als hilfreich


----------



## FArt (12. Jul 2011)

Benutze einfach die Stichworte "Android" und ein Protokoll oder eine Technik deiner Wahl (Soap, Hessian, Webservice, ...), z.B. android rpc - Google-Suche


----------



## 1983Robert (12. Jul 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. "Webservice" war das Stichwort das mir fehlte. Nach einer Recherche bin ich der Meinung das REST über JAX-RS am besten für meine Anwendung geeignet ist. 

Dank & Gruß

Robert


----------

